# Poll: Which methods are getting detected the least



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok all methods are detectable. But which methods are getting the most emails? Honestly I’ve been hearing the proxy script is getting the most emails. But how about frep or using an emulator? Let’s try to help each other out... Any suggestions for poll answers are welcome


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I was running the script and emulator a while back. Got the first email warning only on Sept 25th I believe it was?
Stopped running the script and running my emulator every day since and no more emails.


----------



## Life (Nov 19, 2017)

Listen what's is going on with me. Since last week im not able to see any blocks. When they drop a block and the blocks is standing there , everybody can see it but I'm and not able to see it. . But they send me a reserved for this week. So I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

Life said:


> Listen what's is going on with me. Since last week im not able to see any blocks. When they drop a block and the blocks is standing there , everybody can see it but I'm and not able to see it. . But they send me a reserved for this week. So I don't know what's going on.


This is exactly what is happening to me too. It's so annoying man


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Neither of you ...............Life and Oonline......... are fessing up to what you are using to get blocks. 
You want to help and to get strait answers you need to be strait up!


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

Repititouch


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Oonline said:


> Repititouch


Ok, that's a start. How many emails have you received?

And just throwing this out there if people who believe or know they are blocked haven't tried.
If you have a second device even a computer you can set up an emulator (yes possibly risky as well) you can stop using the rooted/repitouch or other auto method device to get blocks for a period of time(can still use to work the blocks) and test out if that is the problem. If you're blocked you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

I think I’ve got 3-4 emails...


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Oonline said:


> This is exactly what is happening to me too. It's so annoying man





Oonline said:


> Repititouch





Oonline said:


> I think I've got 3-4 emails...


You're close to deactivation.


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

Probably haha oh well


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Oonline said:


> I think I've got 3-4 emails...


Yeh....that's pretty telling and clear. You're close!

Repent for your sins and discontinue repitouch use for at least 24hrs and hope the amazon gods bestow mercy upon your soul and grant you blocks! 

No, really.....try to use a different device or go manual all the way for a period of time.
Launching the app on a rooted device is not recommended.


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh....that's pretty telling and clear. You're close!
> 
> Repent for your sins and discontinue repitouch use for at least 24hrs and hope the amazon gods bestow mercy upon your soul and grant you blocks!
> 
> ...


I'll try unrooting my phone and see how it goes. 
What a pain in the ass. If they just had a proper scheduling system I wouldn't need this. Do they want us to sit around all day tapping?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Oonline said:


> I'll try unrooting my phone and see how it goes.
> What a pain in the ass. If they just had a proper scheduling system I wouldn't need this. Do they want us to sit around all day tapping?


No doubt it's a pain in the ass to unroot, but it it's you're only option and want to see blocks again, not much choice.
We all wish things would change as far as how work is aquired. I now have to literally be ready to dash out the door and drive like a mad man to just get to any blocks I score. I don't like being "oncall" for amazon but what I have to deal with right now.


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No doubt it's a pain in the ass to unroot, but it it's you're only option and want to see blocks again, not much choice.
> We all wish things would change as far as how work is aquired. I now have to literally be ready to dash out the door and drive like a mad man to just get to any blocks I score. I don't like being "oncall" for amazon but what I have to deal with right now.


exactly. it's just plain ridiculous at this point.

another problem with going manual is that you're gonna lose out to all the auto clickers FOR SURE. 
i know so many others with Frep/Repititouch and they don't get blocked. what a load of crap Amazon.

I haven't even been working that much. Last week I did 24 hours maybe... and the week before 17?


----------



## Life (Nov 19, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh....that's pretty telling and clear. You're close!
> 
> Repent for your sins and discontinue repitouch use for at least 24hrs and hope the amazon gods bestow mercy upon your soul and grant you blocks!
> 
> ...


 Carmen usted habla español???


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Life said:


> Carmen usted habla español???


No...don't speak spanish. I'm Italian...  Name always trips people up. 
Wish I did as it's the standard language at the warehouse I work out of.


----------



## Life (Nov 19, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No...don't speak spanish. I'm Italian...  Name always trips people up.
> Wish I did as it's the standard language at the warehouse I work out of.


Did you know for how long the people get bloked for the first time. I use to use frep since I'm not a let to see the blocks. I stop using it. I delete the app from my phone. And I been blocke for almost a week. And they only send a reserve block for friday


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Life said:


> Did you know for how long the people get bloked for the first time. I use to use frep since I'm not a let to see the blocks. I stop using it. I delete the app from my phone. And I been blocke for almost a week. And they only send a reserve block for friday


 How long the block lasts is anyone's guess. I've heard anywhere from 24hrs to 2 weeks. I would use the advice I gave Oonline.
Stay "clean" for at least 24hrs. The fact you got a reserved block is interesting and may show you're in fact not blocked. For reference I haven't seen a reserved block for at least 2 months.
Have you compared with anyone else at your location? Might just be quiet time at your warehouse.

Things here have just started to pick up. I'm actually looking at 6 offers on my screen for a warehouse I don't work out of because of distance(dmi3).
They're just sitting there, some coming and going. Could catch any I want manually or with emulator. Have to shut off emulator when this
happens and go manual.
7 offers now as I write.....


----------



## Life (Nov 19, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> How long the block lasts is anyone's guess. I've heard anywhere from 24hrs to 2 weeks. I would use the advice I gave Oonline.
> Stay "clean" for at least 24hrs. The fact you got a reserved block is interesting and may show you're in fact not blocked. For reference I haven't seen a reserved block for at least 2 months.
> Have you compared with anyone else at your location? Might just be quiet time at your warehouse.
> 
> ...


 in my we're everybody are able to see it when they drop a block. Sometimes the block is standing on their screen and I'm not be able to see it on mine. My only hope is that reserve that they send me. Do you know if anything I can do fix this problem. I send more 20 emails. And they don't tell me anything.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Life said:


> in my we're everybody are able to see it when they drop a block. Sometimes the block is standing on their screen and I'm not be able to see it on mine. My only hope is that reserve that they send me. Do you know if anything I can do fix this problem. I send more 20 emails. And they don't tell me anything.


First thing to do is stop writing them. Will do you no good and create more frustration for you. They will not give you an answer.

Just stay clean, clean up your phone for now and keep an eye on offers. If you have not been deactivated you'll start seeing offers again.......sometime in the near future......I think?


----------



## Life (Nov 19, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> First thing to do is stop writing them. Will do you no good and create more frustration for you. They will not give you an answer.
> 
> Just stay clean, clean up your phone for now and keep an eye on offers. If you have not been deactivated you'll start seeing offers again.......sometime in the near future......I think?


Thank you for your support. Thank you. I really appreciate it. I hope everything go back ti normal. I never gonna use frep again.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Life said:


> Thank you for your support. Thank you. I really appreciate it. I hope everything go back ti normal. I never gonna use frep again.


 Never say never! You'll most certainly tire of manually refreshing and get back on the "auto click crack" like the rest of us! 
But right now, you need to find out if you are blocked and only one way to do it.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Never say never! You'll most certainly tire of manually refreshing and get back on the "auto click crack" like the rest of us!
> But right now, you need to find out if you are blocked and only one way to do it.


Ever since I updated to 3.0.9216.0, I haven't seen anything while using Frep (unrooted, just refreshing). Then I won't see anything manually for two or 3 hrs. Then I can see stuff. So I think it is good advice to "get clean" for a while.


----------



## BezosSucks (Nov 5, 2017)

I was blocked for 18 days with repetitouch and 5 emails. I switched to logistics to see if that may help, but nothing for about two additional days. Then I was able to see blocks again, but not all of them. I have two logistics accounts and now I just manually tap until a block appears. Then I turn my repetitouch on and get a block. This only works for logistics because blocks are plentiful and a lot of forfeits. I figured if I stayed in Prime I would just get blocked again because I would run repetitouch all the time. Now with two logistics accounts I can get a 4 hour block, get done in 2hrs, and search for the next possibly double dipping. Just an idea for you guys, but logistics is hard work compared to Prime. Everyone complains about tips going down, but as you well know, no tips on logistics.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Life said:


> Did you know for how long the people get bloked for the first time. I use to use frep since I'm not a let to see the blocks. I stop using it. I delete the app from my phone. And I been blocke for almost a week. And they only send a reserve block for friday


I love how they block drivers but still send reserved offers... This just reinforces my theory that the blocking is done via the app itself based on a grouping code sent to the Flex server by the Flex app itself and not hard coded into Amazon's back end Flex servers.


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

There are 5 votes that states they were NOT using any method yet blocked. Whether the votes were true or not, this fact throws a monkey wrench into the possible theory that the blockage is happening to only those receiving warning letters and using some kind of automated system.

I've read this forum and the web up and down for the last several days and no one really has a clue as to the real reason for this blockage. Amazon as usual provides zero information as to the reason.

I'm surprised that no one has actually challenged Amazon for the blockage through Arbitration hearing as per the right of every Independent Contractor as stated in the User agreement. 

I've attached a section of the User Agreement that talks about the warning email sent to alot of drivers. I'm not a lawyer or anything but my understanding and comprehension of the clause made me more confused and concluded it had nothing to with Frep or repititouch users. To me, it's rather talking about altering the software and duplicating and so forth, which none of the automated system do. It simply accepts what's being offered by Amazon. 

Like I said I'm not an attorney but maybe someone in this forum reading this is..or knows someone that is and can chime in on the actual language of the clause. I've attached it for reference.

For some reason I wasn't able to upload the file...sorry. it can be found on the user agreement listed under the heading when you tap account on your Flex app.

Here we go


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I understood that Reserves come out of Seattle and that part of the system doesn't talk to the others.

I'm convinced I'm blocked from Chino, my home DS. I see every other offer, yes even Hawthorne.  Manuel tapper only.


----------



## 4Aces (Sep 17, 2017)

SoonSoon: 
I'm surprised that no one has actually challenged Amazon for the blockage through Arbitration hearing as per the right of every Independent Contractor as stated in the User agreement. 

I have sent at least 3 emails to amazon with "Arbitration" in the subject line. Usually, you get the boiler plate reply, but I have not even received any sort of reply.


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

4Aces said:


> SoonSoon:
> I'm surprised that no one has actually challenged Amazon for the blockage through Arbitration hearing as per the right of every Independent Contractor as stated in the User agreement.
> 
> I have sent at least 3 emails to amazon with "Arbitration" in the subject line. Usually, you get the boiler plate reply, but I have not even received any sort of reply.


According to the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms and Conditions, Section 11, you have to call AAA and initiate the arbitration yourself. The phone number and address is listed in the section of the agreement.

I myself just recently got blocked and been emailing Amazon for ever. I did get a reply after like 20 times going back and forth from a REAL person advising me to contact AAA if I wanted proceed with the Arbitration. I'm still in conversation but if nothing develops, I'll probably contact AAA. Unable to work for over 2 weeks without a valid reason or cause from Amazon is grounds for a lawsuit for loss of income which can be substantial depending on your past history and how many hours you've worked per and how long.

I think that Amazon is breaking several rules in regards to IC relationship. The obvious being they can't even answer a simple question "What is the reason for the blockage?" Matter of fact they flat out deny that it's even happening. Second is alittle more complicated. I believe in most states it is illegal for a company to favor or discriminate one IC over another. In this case we all know that there is some kind of screening and blockage going on favoring new drivers etc.

Amazon is different from Uber, Lyft and any other gigs out there. Drivers have the ability to talk to each other in person and develop relationships. We can visually see and witness unfair block distribution among different class of drivers.

Sorry if I rambled on too long.

A driver from Texas was blocked from early November for 16 days and texted me that he finally see blocks.

Obviously a Nationwide event and maybe happening in waves but again why? What's the real reason ?


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

soonsoon said:


> According to the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms and Conditions, Section 11, you have to call AAA and initiate the arbitration yourself. The phone number and address is listed in the section of the agreement.
> 
> I myself just recently got blocked and been emailing Amazon for ever. I did get a reply after like 20 times going back and forth from a REAL person advising me to contact AAA if I wanted proceed with the Arbitration. I'm still in conversation but if nothing develops, I'll probably contact AAA. Unable to work for over 2 weeks without a valid reason or cause from Amazon is grounds for a lawsuit for loss of income which can be substantial depending on your past history and how many hours you've worked per and how long.
> 
> ...


Can you please be honest and say what method you were using, and if you got the warning emails and how many of them?


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

jade88 said:


> Can you please be honest and say what method you were using, and if you got the warning emails and how many of them?


You sound like my ex wife lol

I used everything except for script and I had 3 warnings before blockage.

Honestly, I don't think the warnings had anything to do with the blockage. Too many reasons floating around the web and at the stations to think that this is related to warning emails and using automated methods.


----------



## Oonline (Jan 25, 2017)

Are you guys completely blocked or do you still see shifts which are not taken? 

I see untaken shifts after about 20 mins... which is really rare cause normally people take them in 1 sec haha


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soonsoon said:


> You sound like my ex wife lol
> 
> I used everything except for script and I had 3 warnings before blockage.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think the warnings had anything to do with the blockage. Too many reasons floating around the web and at the stations to think that this is related to warning emails and using automated methods.


That is like saying a barking, snarling German Shepherd bit you when you tried to pet it because you had pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

UberPasco said:


> That is like saying a barking, snarling German Shepherd bit you when you tried to pet it because you had pancakes for breakfast.


I think I actually understand that!


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

soonsoon said:


> You sound like my ex wife lol


Haha funny. 



soonsoon said:


> I used everything except for script and I had 3 warnings before blockage.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think the warnings had anything to do with the blockage. Too many reasons floating around the web and at the stations to think that this is related to warning emails and using automated methods.


That is like when your parents tell you that you will be grounded if you come home after 3pm from school. You come home after 3pm and get grounded but tell yourself you're not sure why you're grounded, because people have been grounded for so many types of reasons before.


----------

